# How would a tortoise feel about their food god undergoing hormone replacement therapy?



## Hrairoo (Feb 4, 2016)

I'm planning on getting a tort, and I am also planning to start hormone replacement therapy within the next five years. I know that with many pets, they don't notice the difference as the changes in their owner happen quite slowly, but I was wondering if anyone had any idea how this would all affect a tortoise. (Theories are welcome, I'm sure few of y'all have gone through this with torts...)


----------



## wellington (Feb 4, 2016)

As long as you still brought them food, they wouldn't care or notice a thing.


----------



## dmmj (Feb 4, 2016)

over the decades now I have had many male tortoises just seem to notice female women more.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 5, 2016)

I agree. Bring the food and your tortoise will still love you.
Unlike a dog. Wear a disguise and it'll attack you.


----------



## Big Charlie (Feb 5, 2016)

I don't think your tort would care. Charlie seems to be more attracted to things for their color rather than their smell. Anything he is curious about he takes a nibble, whether it is food or not.

My dog would bark if I put my hair up.


----------



## dmmj (Feb 5, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I agree. Bring the food and your tortoise will still love you.
> Unlike a dog. Wear a disguise and it'll attack you.


looks like I've got my evening planned


----------



## HLogic (Mar 18, 2016)

dmmj said:


> over the decades now I have had many male tortoises just seem to notice female women more.



...as opposed to the male women or female men? j/k


----------



## dmmj (Mar 18, 2016)

HLogic said:


> ...as opposed to the male women or female men? j/k


well I did not want there to be any misunderstandings


----------



## Tom (Mar 18, 2016)

dmmj said:


> over the decades now I have had many male tortoises just seem to notice female women more.



Do they just not react as much to male women?


----------



## Tom (Mar 18, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I agree. Bring the food and your tortoise will still love you.
> Unlike a dog. Wear a disguise and it'll attack you.



I was made up and dressed like a Zombie all day on Wednesday for a show. My dog didn't notice or care. My tortoises didn't see me that day...


----------



## naturalman91 (Mar 18, 2016)

i don't think would care as long as they're still fed and get goodies lol


Tom said:


> I was made up and dressed like a Zombie all day on Wednesday for a show. My dog didn't notice or care. My tortoises didn't see me that day...



i know you work training and animal's and doing shows so is it to far off to say the walking dead? lol i like Z nation more for some reason


----------



## dmmj (Mar 18, 2016)

I like Z nation as well but not as much as The Walking Dead


----------



## naturalman91 (Mar 18, 2016)

dmmj said:


> I like Z nation as well but not as much as The Walking Dead


i like them both but Z nation is a little more entertaining to me. Did you see the girl kill the red foot and eat it in the walking dead? lol


----------



## Randi (Mar 20, 2016)

naturalman91 said:


> i like them both but Z nation is a little more entertaining to me. Did you see the girl kill the red foot and eat it in the walking dead? lol



I saw that part and fast forwarded through it. I found that the show Naked and Afraid constantly had people killing Red Foots and I just could not stomach that and fast forwarded through. I have a Red Foot so it just disturbs and upsets me. If you guys like the Walking Dead, what are your opinions on Fear the Walking Dead? I like Fear the Walking Dead as it details how it all started and there seems to be more action in it. Still love the Walking Dead though. Comic books are great. 

Sorry OP, hope this thread isn't derailing. I don't think it would matter to a tortoise, or any reptile as a matter of fact. I am sure most animals wouldn't notice and would not care if they did notice. I know that dogs have such a good sense of smell that they can determine what food we've eaten, gender, what medications we are on, etc. I wouldn't worry about it. I wish you the best of luck with your hormone replacement therapy.


----------



## Big Charlie (Mar 25, 2016)

Tom said:


> I was made up and dressed like a Zombie all day on Wednesday for a show. My dog didn't notice or care. My tortoises didn't see me that day...


My dog used to bark if I put my hair up. He didn't recognize me until he got close enough to smell me.


Randi said:


> I saw that part and fast forwarded through it. I found that the show Naked and Afraid constantly had people killing Red Foots and I just could not stomach that and fast forwarded through. I have a Red Foot so it just disturbs and upsets me. If you guys like the Walking Dead, what are your opinions on Fear the Walking Dead? I like Fear the Walking Dead as it details how it all started and there seems to be more action in it. Still love the Walking Dead though. Comic books are great.
> 
> Sorry OP, hope this thread isn't derailing. I don't think it would matter to a tortoise, or any reptile as a matter of fact. I am sure most animals wouldn't notice and would not care if they did notice. I know that dogs have such a good sense of smell that they can determine what food we've eaten, gender, what medications we are on, etc. I wouldn't worry about it. I wish you the best of luck with your hormone replacement therapy.


I like The Walking Dead, Zombie Nation and Fear the Walking Dead. Zombie Nation is probably my least favorite because it is so silly.


----------



## Hrairoo (Mar 29, 2016)

Haha! Thank you for all of your replies, and I don't mind the thread being derailed  I enjoyed reading this conversation!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jun 5, 2016)

To your tortoise you can be the food god, or goddess. They don't care as long as there's food involved. Altho I will admit I wore a long skirt (I usually wear Levis) into his pen once and he noticed and got ready to ram me until he smelled me. Then he sniffed me all over......


----------



## Pearly (Jun 5, 2016)

Very interesting thread. I think your tort(s) will care less about what you look like. Wishing you best of luck on this fundamental life change. It takes a lot of courage to go "against the society grain" like this. I believe in making connections on spiritual level with our animals, thus gender has little if any relevance in my view


----------

